# Woven wire fence - what size posts?



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to have a 4 foot woven wire fence put up. The lengths of the sides would be about 250 ft, 75 feet, 275 feet, and then the last side is 135 feet. 

I need to know what diameter of posts I should buy for the corner posts and for the line posts...? How far apart can the T posts be placed? How often do I need the wooden line post - one every so many to the t-posts? 

Can I use round posts? How deep do they need to be set for a 4 ft. high fence? 

I tried to find this info online, but all I found was for high tensile fencing... 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We put up a fence last year that was 4ft woven wire. posts went in every 10 feet, 1wooden post, then 2 heavy duty Tposts, then 1 wooden. Corners were wooden post...corner wooden (larger diameter)...wooden post. with cross/stress beams

we used 3"diameter treated posts. corner posts bigger. also those where the gates went in had 4 wooden posts. POST....POST GATE POST.....POST at 5ft apart for the posts with cross beam

it's holding really well. I'd probably do a larger diameter next time tho.


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

I used all wooden posts spaced 10 feet apart. I decided to use no t-posts so I could house any animal I wanted to. Large cows can push them over unless you put electric on them...

Brace the corners and where you are putting in a gate. Corner bracing is one of the most important things you can do.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

MWG said:


> I used all wooden posts spaced 10 feet apart. I decided to use no t-posts so I could house any animal I wanted to. Large cows can push them over unless you put electric on them...
> 
> Brace the corners and where you are putting in a gate. Corner bracing is one of the most important things you can do.


You need to but a brace post if you go over 100 feet and if you have a curve in it.You will need to have concrete on the corner post and gate post. Put in a corner post and then another wood post on each side and run a post from one to the other and tie it with wire so that if the corner post comes up it will pull all of them up together. The same with a gate post.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

3 1/2 to 4 1/2" for line post and 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 " for corners. The horizontal brace post that goes in the H design for the corner needs the horizontal brace to be 8 ft long, not a 6 1/2 ft long post. Buy 12 1/2 gauge brace wire wherever high tensile wire is sold for making the H corner, use treated wood or metal pipe for the twitch tightner. Keep the woven wire high enough off the ground so you can weed eat under the wire. You can run a sacrificial barb wire under the woven if you need the lower area secure.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool!
Thanks for all the help! 
Appreciated alot!


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

bigger the post better the fence use the biggest post you can afford. the H brace works good but i like l/l\l this one better for corners. i put my post about 6 feet apart and then brace to the middle post you have to cut the braces on an Angle. and use 40penny nails to nail it in.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

js2743
I like to continue to learn. Why do you like the l/l\l design over the H ? I have observed that the highway/interstates all seem to use the H for their fences. With the angle cut to the diagonal braces and the forces of the fence exerting pressure on the / isn't the load transferred to your referenced 40penny nail and thus depending on the fastener for strength. Whereas, with the H the brace is contained by compression and is not dependent on the mechanical fastener. Where am I confused?


----------



## mylala (Jun 3, 2008)

I found this guide helpful when I put up my fence: http://www.staytuff.com/build/
Also search for kencove I believe they have a guide also. I went with the fixed knot high tensile fence and love it...it's a woven wire fence, but verticly stronger than hinged knot fences.


----------

